# Ol Frontier Gun Shop



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I have been trying to get in touch with that guy for a week now. I have stopped by twice this week, around 8ish, his chevy was outside, and the dogs were raising hell, but he was nowhere to be found. I have called numerous times, but the mailbox is always full. Anyone know if he is still doing work. A friend of mine referred me to him, but I don't know if I'm going to keep on trying to track him down.


----------



## ROAD AGENT (Mar 26, 2010)

ALLAN is one of the best around, if i had something in need of repair i wouldnt hesitate to call him first


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*PM To You*

Cola Boy, You have an incoming PM re your above. --- SAWMAN


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah keep trying. Met him a few years ago. I was impressed. I believe he can do just about anything.


----------

